

Python.org is down - jerryji
http://python.org/

======
s3graham
jquery was having problems caused by (apparently) getting hammered by Bing
last week.. <http://twitter.com/jeresig/status/2935982153>

I do notice that use python.org/docs an awful lot though. :)

------
Raphael
Maybe it's like Apple and there's new stuff coming out.

